# Bernie Fucking Sanders



## soodoenim

I have never been excited about a presidential candidate before. I'm kind of embarrassed to admit it, but I fucking love Bernie Fucking Sanders. I went to college in Vermont in 2005-2007 and that's when I learned about him. Lots of folks in Vermont seem proud to be represented by the fellow.

Having been a regular follower of the conversations and content shared on STP over a few years, I suspect that many folks out there could give a fuck about an election. Still, as someone who got actively involved in many of the political protests of my generation (Afghanistan War, Iraq War, US Uncut, Occupy Wall Street), and I've been involved in local organizing, mainly around feeding folks in the street, homeless rights and various other local political engagements - I feel compelled to see how folks out there in STP-world are feeling about the possibility that a presidential candidate might offer a meaningful challenge to the established order. I feel silly even hoping that that might be the case, but if it were anyone else other than Bernie Fucking Sanders, I wouldn't believe it for a second.


----------



## Mankini

Vermont is the saving grace of the country and always has been. More than almost any other state besides Cali they stand strong against conservatism. If the conservatives are talkin smack about your entire state you must be doin something right.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i know almost nothing about this guy, besides the fact that everyone's been bringing him up at work.


----------



## Mankini

Politicians are like the old fable about the fox and the snake: Both are trying to cross a river and the snake asks for a ride on the fox's back...Later in mid-river after the snake bites the fox, the fox says "Hey Why the fuck did you bite me?! Now we're both going to drown!" And the snake says "Fool! I'm a fuckin snake What'd you expect?!!"...


----------



## Art101

It wont happen the system wont let it happen.


----------



## Odin

I've heard of Bernie Sanders... used to flip back and forth between diff talk radio stations at work in the truck.
He is often a guest on progressive radio with thom hartmann.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thom_Hartmann


----------



## soodoenim

Matt Derrick said:


> i know almost nothing about this guy, besides the fact that everyone's been bringing him up at work.



Shit, you've got a job? Perhaps the rumors of your oogledom aren't that much of an exaggeration. 

Seriously though, Bernie Sanders has been a registered Independent, though he is running for President in the primary for the Democratic Ticket. His politics are far-left. He's calling for the establishment of a whole slew of social programs (single-payer health care and free college tuition chief among them) to be paid for by levying high taxes on the uber wealthy. He's also an outspoken socialist, and has been for 30 years.

He's like the modern equivalent of Eugene Debbs without the long stints in prison.



Art101 said:


> It wont happen the system wont let it happen.



I have to say, I tend to think that categorical denial of one version of the future is a crucial component of ensuring that that version of the future never comes to be. I'm not saying that it's your fault that the system is fucked, what I'm saying is that this idea that the system is completely unworkable is really useful for those folks who run that shit. At the same time, I also share this idea. Call me ambivalent.

I suppose I'm not entirely disenchanted with the system, mostly because I spend my time working on hyper local and regional political issues. The office of the presidency has always seemed like a bit of a figurehead to me - that not much of any consequence happens out of that office without the approval of a large power-base. All of that being said, Bernie Sanders seems like an anomaly to me, and his support is growing. He's growing in his power-base enough that it leads me to reconsider my categorical denial of the possibility that someone like him could ever be elected president. It seems at least possible, even if it's unlikely.


----------



## Mankini

You know what I wish the guy the best but unfortunately ''checks and balances" means you cant get anything done. The opposition will oppose and resist everything you try to do. Wilson, Truman, Johnson, and others have had wonderful plans but there are too many assholes resisting. Better to just stay in VT and create a utopia there. Remember there are Texans out there who will fight anything good.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Never heard of this guy, but my candidate of choice (Dr. Jill Stein - Green Party) is in the same boat.

Last election, she and her (then) running mate Cheri Honkala were arrested for trying to be a part of the presidential debate, which they legally (by being recognized presidential candidates) had the right to attend and participate in.

This country will never allow anyone who can actually fix things, to get into office. The powers that be only want back scratching and corruption, the only things the people that run this country are good at.


----------



## Mankini

The thing to do: the ultimate act of protest is to apply for asylum en masse in various countries.


----------



## Peace

I share your ambivalence in hating the system while simultaneously knowing that my "fuck politics" attitude does indeed work well for tpb

I used to be highly active in politics, as I've always wanted to 'change the world', but after spending so many years working in and around state houses/campaigns/etc., I've come to realize that the system really won't let anyone who will actually make a difference into office. Hell, I've watched my local (very small town) voting being rigged and votes being deleted. Once you put everything together, it's really easy to see who's really running the show- politicians are all puppets. Hopefully one day I'll be proved wrong, but until then, I'm still waiting for a revolution ::angelic::


----------



## Jram

I agree with this^. Corporations and big banks have taken over our political system. They will only let into office who they want to let in office. They have all the power, only 6 corporations control something like 95% of the media, so they have the power to brainwash pretty much the whole country.


----------



## Mankini

That little bald kid is creepy as F. Lol fuck politicians. Join me as I apply for belizean citizenship. No hassles; no questions asked. Cheap, too.


----------



## Matt Derrick

man i keep hearing about people going to belize. mostly crazy hippies but still...


----------



## WanderLost Radical

What I think about Bernie Sanders? 

Ah. I don't think he's any different that anyone else running president. People seem not to know/deliberatly ignore that he supported many wars back in the day, and every "conspirational thing" I've read about him, I've easily confirmed after a short internet research.

So remember: if it's too good to be true, it's not. He's just another asshole who happened to have a great marketing team


----------



## kokomojoe

Carl Wander said:


> What I think about Bernie Sanders?
> 
> Ah. I don't think he's any different that anyone else running president. People seem not to know/deliberatly ignore that he supported many wars back in the day, and every "conspirational thing" I've read about him, I've easily confirmed after a short internet research.
> 
> So remember: if it's too good to be true, it's not. He's just another asshole who happened to have a great marketing team



Don't get me wrong, when I first heard about him I thought he would be perfect but after doing a bit of research I'd have to agree with this. Is he better than the other candidates? I suppose. At the same time this whole presidential race seems like such a fucking joke, more so than in the past. 
And let's face it, is there really going to be that big of a difference at the end of the day, is shit _really_ going to change that much? Probably fucking not.


----------



## Mankini

exactly what he say. 
Which is precisewy why Confucius keep tellin you characters Fuck This Letz all move to Costa Rica/Belize.

Confucius also say Fool me once Shame on You. Fool me every 4 years, i'm a fukkin idiot.


----------



## Odin

Unstopable said:


> Electoral College



Yes, I remember this from 5th grade social studies... (when they used to teach... at least a measurable percentage of what we should know)... 




voodoochile76 said:


> Fuck This Letz all move to Costa Rica/Belize.



I would appreciate a synopsis of the logistics over a pint of trappist ale.


----------



## creature

hate to t


voodoochile76 said:


> That little bald kid is creepy as F. Lol fuck politicians. Join me as I apply for belizean citizenship. No hassles; no questions asked. Cheap, too.


ell you this, cute 'lil, glowy voodoo worm, but..
if we gave that kid a warm 'lil nightcap?

he'd be yer clone..

you sure you ain't fukin' wit us?


----------



## creature

BTW.. if yer serious about the citznshp, buddy, i may be down..
dunno a thing about it...


----------



## creature

also.. i'll reiterate a part of my anti-president rant..

***any*** 3rd party candidate is preferable to ***any*** duopoly president, just because it has the best potential to destabilize the 2 party system...

the main thing, right now.. trump or bernie (who though a democrat, will break the fucking party into fucking pieces since he is finally, finally so far left), is that one of the two is elected..

that is where the real race is.

if we had none of this caucus shit, but just straight state by state democratic elections, all comers allowed, the coalitions would be far, far, far more fluid, rather than this race, which is not an active distillation of candidates from those preferred. 

you know what we ought to do?

limit the contributions of *every* individual to $1.. to as many candidates as they like... but the contribution of individual canvassing time?
that would be unlimited...

now surely the evil greedy fuckheads would find a way to circumvent this, which bring us to *another* issue..
reform of the fucking courts..

which is why i say "fuck it.. you want to be fucking chief? you do hand to hand fucking combat, one on one, with no more than your dry skin & what you find on the ground at a random fucking location".

but.. since the shit who want power don't have the balls for that, the next best thing is a race between bernie & trump.

anyways.. generally speaking, a straight election would strip the parties of the insulation they have established by restricting potential candidates of threat from entering the ballot, so the best we can realistically ask for is *not* a race between the best *qualified* candidates, but the ones that carry the most potential to upset (or hopefully destroy) the current political selection process, ***regardless*** of how fit they are to *actually* serve...



.


----------



## Mankini

Realpolitik.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I have never participated in politics, ive never voted or even been registered. I am registered now and helping out with the campaign for Bernie Sanders here in MA/NH. I am gonna vote this time and I voting 4 Bernie.

He is antiestablishment, against the billionsire class, against multi nationsl corporations and big banks. Hes a democratic socialist and imo the only valid alternative to the corrupt, greedy system of big government. He is a grass roots radical! Who doesnt take special interest money. Hes got em all scared! #notforsale #feelthebern #berningman #bernwallstreet


----------



## creature

BTW.. i really don't think sanders will be another obama..

obama was.. i dunno..
you remember 'The Matrix'??

what a great fucking movie..
but after all the potential of the original?
the sequels were among the shittiest of hollywood fuckups, ever..

it's like "ok!! great story!! let's have some more!!"
"sure, kid.. you like yer shit soft &runny, or lumpy & served with old piss?"


i would invoke a cry to the Almighty, here, but..

The almighty already knows...


----------



## creature

bernie may have no sequel..
shit.. he may not even make it through his first term..

but at least he'll be more along the caliber of Lord of the Fucking Rings, if we can decide to stand up keep what the campaign is doing lit up..


----------



## creature

see.. here is the problem:

bernie was proposed not because he had chances, but as a face saving maneuver by the DNC to say "see? we fielded a radical candidtae!! so we *are* a party of the people!"

they had no fucking clue he was going to be taken seriously..

if you look at THE NEW YORK FUCKING TIMES.. you will note an absolutely *incredible* lack of coverage of sanders..

sanders is a fucking pathogen released into the wild, because the fucking political scientists thought they were goddamned fucking immune...


----------



## creature

little did they know, having rarefied their places of existence, that they are of *the very same species* that they have done their best to *not make free*, but to 'more compassionately suppress"..


----------



## creature

bernie is a revolutionary, & not *too* radical on gun control..

i suspect he's fairly reasonable on it..

*if*... IF..

***IF*** he wins, a lot of shit is going to hit the fan, & hit the fan quickly..

& after the ranting that follows, i'll give you my analysis, of what will go go down, if he does.. & it sucks, because i am an anarchist.

fucking 100% anarchist, actually.

there is one fucking law, & we either choose it or disobey it.
those who disobey it kill each other.
those whom do not live in peace.. 
this is not a model of reality which sanders represents, but he *does* represent an *economic* model that emphasizes dispersion of product, rather than concentration.. the idea of 'productive equity' is far nearer to the concept of basic fairness than 'enforced collection' of profits, but it is still not on the order of fanaticism required for people to live in peace, in any truly sustainable way..

we are pretty well much where hell begins, & if there is any climb out, it is either going to be a long, long haul that fixes shit as we go, or it is going to be a hard ass climb up the festering wreckage that the fucking industrialists will have left behind from what they decided gave them the right to control human affairs, based upon their continual yielding to their appetites..

there is no peace without willfull sacrifice, motherfuckers, & if that isn't rule #1 in your goddamned gamebook, you need to go vote for fucking trump..


----------



## creature

& as far as analysis?

you can expect, upon his election, a substantial recession..

greed magnifies every action against it to an action of crime, and when it cannot prevail, resorts to paranoia..

money will start leaving corporate banks to offshore havens, prices will go up, employment will go down & investment into economies of slavery & tyranny will increase..


----------



## creature

now.. if sanders (or whoever follows him) can hang on, then those events may really be little more than death throws of the system, so long as 'holding on' means "tracking down & criminally prosecuting" the fuckwads that have stolen the equity they illegally hold.

i suspect, actually, they would prefer that, to what others, who hold different theories of anarchy, might do..

sanders is a major threat, if he becomes elected.. far, far more than obama.. 

i dunno who did in kennedy, but i assure you, he will be hated by many, far, far more..

if he can serve 2 terms, we may very well change as much as we did, after the civil war..

remember.. democracy is merely war by proxy.
each person's vote kills another person's vote, unless they vote the same.
one bow, one arrow, point blank fucking range.

after that, life goes on, & that is why democracy is beautifull..

often, however, shitheads outnumber good people..
but shitheads are lazier than good people..

i will tell *all* you fuckers something..

if you *can* vote, or register to vote?

this is your fucking chance to not merely declare war, but to go into it.

sanders will do one of two things, either of which is better than the present state of affairs:

he will either make a fundamental difference, or he will fuck shit up so bad that it erodes & destabilizes, severely, the present status quo.


----------



## creature

anyways, that being said, let me wind up my rant with just a little more...




*********we do not need industrialists********

civilization needs to MOVE AWAY from industrial production..

period.

machines do not create jobs.

machines create, for the *most part*


******SHIT******

machines create shit..

& most of that shit is *not* biodegradable.. or at least such a large enough portion of it that it equates to a fatal proportion of poison.

we all fucking know that.

so if the world economy collapses & money is fucking worthless, i am pretty well much down with that, if it *has* to happen in order for shit to become what it *ought* to be (a fair return of resources for work performed).

so now i am going to piss some folks off, perhaps slowly, at first, but we'll get to the fucks who collect SSI based upon opportunism..


# 1..

the internet & cellphones are not a big deal..
& neither are fucking automobiles, really..
(they kind of fucking tie)..

i remember campfires & drum circles..

i remember chess without fucking computers..

i remember hearing honest to god pipe organs in churches..

i am not saying:
cars are bad..
you should not be able to text..
digital music is bad..

but what i *am* saying is that if you *can't* walk away from them, you are already fucking dead.

our digital shit is no more substantial than pretty jewelry..
it *can* be more usefull, but..
it is *physically*, not even as substantial..

our need for it is *not* based on any physical correlation of goods to physical information.

i mean, if you don't have electricity & you are trying to sell your skills as a programmer, you are fucked.
correct?
close fucking loop.
correct.

or web publisher..

or digital archiver, or TIG welder, or what so ever you do that is not about the art you create with physical reality, by your hands & tools you yourself 

can create..

it is like hand to hand fucking combat.

doesn't matter what you *know*..

it matters what you can *apply*

when all there is, is you & what you are fighting..

because, brothers & sisters..
if bernie *doesn't* win..


or maybe, even if he *does*..

what we, as a community will be reduced to, is the *possibility*, at any given moment, of being reduced to hand to hand, even if it means storming the police state by the 10's of thousands, all at once..

**we** **will** **be** **reduced** **to** **this**

if we have the balls to continue, when it happens..

maybe what we really need to do..
& not being facetious, Matt..

O Glorious, Glorious Leader.. o humble shithead who believed & still believes in his Dreams..

is just fucking all pick up.. **all** of us, & just go fucking squat..

like.. 2 fucking million of us..

just go fucking squat..


& what will they fucking do?



probably fucking gas us like roaches..


but.. that aside...


if we can get sanders into office, to the extent that we can masturbate to wishfull ideas..
maybe *that* shithead will be able to offer up something like work camps for the transient, with basic minimum wages & resources..

fuck..

would i work for $8 an hour, if i can sign in for a day, but access to a shower & 2 meals (pre shift, end shift) being guaranteed?

FUCK YES!!

send me out on a garbage/waste cleanup crew, please!!!!

just keep the cops & the fucking bulls off my fucking ass.. 

however.. well..

bernie may wind up being another jimmy fucking carter..

a nice guy, but too nice..

SSI income needs to be reviewed, motherfuckers..

if we are going to be an *industrial* civilization???

NOBODY (just fucking about, unless they are missing body parts, or are disabled beyond the cognition level of cause & effect) DESERVES FREE MONEY.

now.. do not get me wrong..

if you suck the teat of an unfair system, rather than be deprived the basic simplicities of freedom, well..

more fucking power to you..

if you get SSI enough to keep you fed & reasonably supplied with other than nesecceities
BUT
you fucking spange, rather than work, a little?

i hope you get fucking cancer on your fucking clit, or dick or wherever it is you decide to fuck people over, because you give them some sad eyed fucking sob story about being hungry (while you are fat), or having lost a job (when you are just passing through, to pass through, rather than actually work), or your fucking infants needing diapers, even though you aborted your last fucking pregnancy, because you were with a meth head..

i hope you get what you fucking deserve, & then realize it & then fucking *try* to fix it..

i forget the study, but you fucking know what, you dishonest fucking assholes, who give your fucking lying fucking sobby stories?

POOR PEOPLE

dig this.. **************************POOORRRRR PPPEEEEOOPLLLEEE***********************************

are the ones most likely to help you.

if you think i am a piss


just fucking wait..


sooo..

if bernie gets it together, & can offer folks options to stay reasonable healthy (while they remain reasonably fair & responsible) while they travel..


shit..

Shit, motherfuckers, all & the Holy Name of Christ Jesus Almighty, Figment of Imagination or Not..

i will fucking die for his ass, if he comes to office legally & evil attempts to extract him..

i can't say that i would k!ll, but.. if they were to try & take my man out for $, rather than whatever shit they would point at our heads, well..

yes..

around his actual body, i would take lives that sought to take his, so long as he was honestly & effectively poor..

($300, 000 of net worth is no more than a house & 1 or 2 fucking cars.. they try & take a president out for *that*, i swear, they pay 3:1, upon my body, easily...


----------



## Mankini

I'm a pessimist and an oldstyle Diogenes when it comes to US politics, so everyone please accept this humble submission: Americans will NEVER elect anyone decent. They prefer their politicians like 7/11 snack food: old, stale, bland, smelly, greasy, and gluteous.

Mark my words.


----------



## creature

but.. voodoo..

bernie is *at least* old.. right?

i mean.. maybe he's smelly & greasy, too.. so.. he has at least 1/2 a chance??

but.. yeah, i understand.. however.. sanders is not run of the mill..
as far as the right is concerned, he is the embodiment of evil.. i agree.. if clinton is nominated, it'll be just another horse shit pack of mcpolitix..

the prepuicans are fucking scary fucking stoopid..

i really think sanders was an *accident*..
i have no clue how the ascent to power works..
personally?
this 'president' crap is all pretty greasy, old, stale & fucking smelly, as a whole, so yeah.. yer 100% correct, there..

but.. there is a chance that something different could happen..

i absolutely assure you that the fuckers who hate fucks like us hate bernie, too..

he is going to have major, major, major fucking enemies..

the NSA, corporate interests, banks, religious fundamentalists & the police state itself..

how much he can do is questionable, but if we get his ass in, it at *least* contributes to the destabilizing of the existing system of corporate profiteering & shareholder economics..
there won't be rainbows & butterflies, & we are probably too fucked up as a nation & species to haul our asses out, but if we can force the reinvestment of profits into production & wages, we *may* be able to lead our culture towards simplification..

but.. that's a pipe dream..

i don't need a lot.. i just need enough to more or less get by, and what this country needs is to allow folks who don't want to buy into the whole scheme of obsessive materialism a means to opt-down..
*everybody* has to gather their own fucking fruit, for the most part..
*nobody* needs to be punished, just because they don't want to be fucking gluttons..

will we ever see that?

not in my fucking lifetime..

i'm waiting for the goddamned asteroid, or supervolcano or catastrophic collapse of the the planet's primary ecologies ..
**something** to reduce our fucking numbers, so we can re-fucking-group & hopefully move forward with a force of equity & cooperation forced by the need to fucking survive..
what has been done by the animal types of humans is a form of true devouring..

if the modality of profit by consciousness survives & prevails, not just are *we*, as species fucked, but probably all life on this fucking planet..
i am fucking scared of fucking rampant fucking industry..

anyways..

hopefully the old, smelly guy it better than the perfumey ones..


----------



## Mankini

@creature Yes Of course youre right  I would prefer him to any of the others.

Its our fellow countrymen we have to worry about. Bah! I say. Bah!!

Gentlemen Rankers:

Rule 1: No one rich. No one with over a 40000/year income must ever hold public office. No Ivy League Fucks.

Rule 2: No legacies. No Kennedys, No Bushes; etc etc

Rule 3: Public office by conscription only: This ensures pure, direct democracy through random, jury duty style conscription.

More? Your thoughts on this?


----------



## OstrichJockey




----------



## salxtina




----------

